# Star Wars Episode 9: Regisseur bereut es, keinen Plan gehabt zu haben



## AndreLinken (27. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Regisseur bereut es, keinen Plan gehabt zu haben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Regisseur bereut es, keinen Plan gehabt zu haben*


----------



## Frullo (27. Mai 2021)

Captain Obvious to the rescue: Dass die Disney-Trilogie nur dem Namen nach eine Trilogie ist, war eigentlich bereits beim Erscheinen von VIII deutlich erkennbar, IX hat es dann lediglich noch in Stein gemeisselt. 
Aber dafür trägt JJA erst in zweiter Instanz schuld. In erster Instanz gebührt diese "Ehre" Kathleen Kennedy, die als Chefin von Lucasfilm die Integrität der Trilogie hätte sicherstellen müssen. Oder aber bei Disney selbst (die noch höhere Instanz), welche möglicherweise Vorgaben wie "maximaler Fanservice in VII!" durchgedrückt, bzw. Prioritäten so gesetzt haben, dass eine kohärente Trilogie von vorneherein verunmöglicht wurde.


----------



## ichthys (27. Mai 2021)

Man hätte einfach diese Filme nicht drehen sollen. Meiner Meinung nach waren  sie reine Zeit-, Geld- und Resourcenverschwendung. Aber Disney schlachtet SW ja eh bis zum Geht-nicht-mehr aus. Dürfte also schon zu deren Strategie gepasst haben.


----------



## Artes (27. Mai 2021)

JJ hatte noch nie einen Plan. Die 17te Wahl auf SW los zu lassen war einfach ein Fehler. Klar hätte Disney sicherstellen müssen das die Trilogie ins SW Universum passt. Aber letztlich hätte GL SW nie verkaufen dürfen. Er hätte jederzeit selber oder unter seiner Aufsicht neue Filme machen können.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Mai 2021)

Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, dass der Typ eiskalt zugibt, dass er zu einer der erfolgreichsten Sci-Fi-Franchises, und mitunter am meisten erwarteten Fortsetzung, keinen konkreten Plan hatte. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso das keinem in den höheren Instanzen aufgefallen ist, und es noch abgesegnet wurde von oben...*Kopfschütteln*

Als großer Fan seit Kindheit an, regt mich die Aussage echt auf, vielleicht interpretiere ich da auch zu viel rein aber seine Worten klingen in meinen Ohren ungefähr so "Ach, ich hab mal damals einen kleinen Fehler gemacht und so eine Trilogie stiefmütterlich behandelt, dabei kam dann halt nur Bullshit raus, pfff whatever..."


----------

